# Skype and Proxies.....



## Markdeklein (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi all,

I'll be moving out to Dubai in a couple of months and would like to know whether I can use Skype. Do you know?

Some websites say you can, some say you can't. And some of those that say you can, say you should use "proxies". Which are then subject to censoring again. By the way, I have no idea what proxies are..... So, I am lost. Not IT-savvy at all. Anyone got a straightforward explanation of what can and can not be done (and of what is allowed)?

Which makes me think by the way... can I download movies, music etc via torrents in Dubai? 

Thanks! Mark


----------



## Gomimimi (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi, why shouldn't you be able to use Skype?I just know in Abu Dhabi you can use it for sure so I guess in Dubai too


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Gomimimi said:


> Hi, why shouldn't you be able to use Skype?I just know in Abu Dhabi you can use it for sure so I guess in Dubai too


Skype to Skype works fine. Skype to telephone line is blocked.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

How to use proxies, which one to use, etc, can't be discussed here (forum rules).


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Markdeklein said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'll be moving out to Dubai in a couple of months and would like to know whether I can use Skype. Do you know?
> 
> ...


PM sent. Writing about how to get around restrictions is not allowed.

Torrents are downloadable here, and I also use a slingbox to watch a US based TV.


----------

